# Looking for a place to rent near 5mtn (any) for newyears



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, 

A group of my friends and myself are looking to rent a place to stay at during Dec 30th-Jan 2nd. If anyone has an idea of where the best places to look for this sort of thing is let me know. 

thanks a ton.

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Are you looking for a BC ski in / out type of place or a house with a hot tub type?


----------



## 22West (Jun 1, 2004)

A good place to find cheap rentals is:

www.vrbo.com


----------

